# They’re getting active



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Found some rubs in my woods today


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Black Crappie obviously


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Black bear.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

That second one is a lot higher off the ground.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems like it might start earlier this year than the last couple. 
Or wishful thinking


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out to WBranch today squirrel hunting and came across a small scrape. But didn’t see any rubs. And no squirrels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

